
Doing Business the Chinese Way: Facebook Develops a Censorship Tool - eplanit
http://www.forbes.com/sites/xiangwang/2016/11/24/doing-business-the-chinese-way-facebook-develops-a-censorship-tool/#7bd858e62caf
======
xiaoma
So does this mean that everything posted on Facebook will run through China's
content filter? Does Facebook have any regard at all for the implications of
this, particularly for people living in Taiwan, which the PRC regularly
threatens to invade?

Will the communications of Falun Gong worshippers and followers of the Dalai
Lama also be presented to the Chinese filter? How about the million plus
people in HK who protested after China repeatedly reneged on its promise of
universal suffrage on the island? Will their group communications also be
handed over?

I've long loved the developer tools coming out of FB but it's hard to see
anyone rationally trusting their communications to the platform after this.

------
Fjolsvith
...And it's not just for Communist regimes, either!

